# What happens when a shelf full of Charmin falls on your patient?



## Hockey (Mar 1, 2011)

Soft tissue injury


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh that is HILARIOUS!!!! I needed to laugh. Thank you so much! :-D That seriously just made my whole day brighter!


----------



## Anjel (Mar 1, 2011)

hahaha amazing. 

I definitely needed the laugh too


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 1, 2011)

If you just flat out tell someone they're ugly and hurt their feelings, would that be considered blunt trauma?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 1, 2011)

If you are always parking illegally you have Parkingzones Disease.


----------



## reaper86 (Mar 2, 2011)

If someone chokes on their own saliva, is it considered suicide?


----------



## firetender (Mar 2, 2011)

reaper86 said:


> If someone chokes on their own saliva, is it considered suicide?



If that happens while he/she is in hysterics then it would be mans/laughter


----------



## Forrest (Mar 19, 2011)

What did the dispatcher tell to the guy who was choking on peanut butter?

The paramedics will be there in a jiffy!


----------

